# Unconvential Halloween Party Music



## HalloweenHouseParty (Sep 14, 2010)

It's all subjective.
Ultimately it depends on your guests musical tastes.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

What I did was go through my collection (and it's pretty extensive - over 1,000 cds alone and that's not counting the hubby's vinyl collection) and anything that had certain keywords that made sense were put into a "Halloween Mix"

The obvious stuff like "wolf" or "vampire" or "zombie" or anything remotely horror/spooky/Halloween in the title got picked.

Like:
Werewolves of London - Warren Zevon
Bela Lugosi's Dead - Bauhaus
Walk Like A Zombie - Horrorpops
Pumpkinhead - The Misfits
No Headstone On My Grave - Jerry Lee Lewis
Feed My Frankenstein - Alice Cooper



Then it was more checking to see the spirit of the song - things like the Meatpuppets "Lake of Fire" or Marilyn Manson's "Sweet Dreams" for instance. It's pretty easy to pick out songs like that once you start really thinking about what the song sounded/meaning behind it...

and then there were running themes (which is kind of the most fun):

Black Moon Rising - Black Crowes
Black Celebration - Depeche Mode
Black Cadillac - Joyce Green
That Old Black Magic - Ella Fitzgerald
Black Sunset - White Zombie
Black Mud - The Black Keys


Highway To Hell - AC/DC
Psychobitches Outta Hell - Horrorpops
Catch Hell Blues - White Stripes
Green Hell - The Misfits original or the Metallic cover...

You get the general idea...


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Here are a few that come to mind for me:

Pink Floyd-"Careful With That Axe, Eugene", "One Of These Days", "Echoes"
Stabbing Westward-"What Do I Have To Do"
Live-"Lightning Crashes"
Cliff Richard-"Devil Woman"
Deep Purple-"Demon's Eye"
Evanescence-"My Immortal", "Haunted"
Poe-"Haunted"
Michael Oldfield-"Tubular Bells"( Theme to "The Exorcist")
The Cranberries-"Zombie"
Red Rider-"Lunatic Fringe"
Russ Ballard-"Voices"
Squirrell Nut Zippers-"Hell"
The Who-"Boris The Spider"
Robin Trower-"Bridge Of Sighs"


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 23, 2008)

Donovan's "Season of the Witch," Santana's "Black Magic Woman," The Eagles' "Witchy Woman," Frank Sinatra's "Witchcraft," Alice Cooper's "Welcome to My Nightmare," Oingo Boingo's "Dead Man's Party," Olivia Newton John's "Magic," The Fenders' "It's Magic," Steve Miller's "Abracadabra," KC & the Sunshine Band's "I'm Your Boogie Man."


----------



## DJ John (Sep 24, 2010)

http://home.pacbell.net/liechty/DJ_John_Mash-Up_-_Devil_mix_-_666_Went_Down_To_Georgia__666_vs_Charlie_Daniels_.mp3

This tune started as a experimental test track during Halloween 2004. Although this isn't my finest production, I think it serves as an interesting example of two different musical genres being mashed together. (Acid trance vs Southern Rock).

The 1979 hit, "Devil Went Down to Georgia" by the Charlie Daniels Band is on fire with the help of D.E.V.I.L. by 666. I'll be burning in hell over this one. (lol, that was lame).


----------



## nightbeasties (May 22, 2008)

I can't even get started for how long the list would have to be.

But check out The UpsideDown's "Wolf Blood Honey" for something a lot of people haven't heard. Great for a lycanthropy theme. Also "Loup Garou" by Clarence Gatemouth Brown- down home southern bayou werewolf song.


----------

